# Meine Eltern erlauben mir keinen PC



## ziruam (4. März 2011)

bitte helft mir. bin jetz schon 14 und immer noch ohne eigenen pc. wir haben zwar einen, aber der hat einen pentium 4 1,8 GHz und eine ATI Radeon 8500 Series. Ich möchte unbedingt auch LAN Partys mit Freunden machen nur muss ich immer absagen da ich keinen guten rechner habe. meine mutter ist auch etwas komisch in der angelegenheit. sie meint das schade mir sehr und für meiner entwicklung würde es nciht gut sein.
Habt ihr Rat,was man machen könnte oder überzeugende Argumente??
Hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2011)

Wow! Die Hardware ist ja wirklich museumsreif...

Kannst du nicht irgendwie versuchen Geld zu sammeln um dir selbst einen zu kaufen?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass es deiner Entwicklung wohl sicherlich mehr schadet, wenn du keinen PC hast...

Und: als ich 14 war hatte ich (oder sonst irgendjemand) auch nichts viel besseres  (aber damals war man damit auch nicht alleine)


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

also ich hatte mit 10 meinen ersten eigenen pc, und meiner entwicklung hat er nicht geschadet, ich bin auf dem gymnasium mit nem guten durchschnitt 
ich wüsste nicht wieso das schaden sollte, schließlich kannst du damit die hausaufgaben machen und so 
@ Superwip: ich hatte damals ne FX 5200, AMD 2800+ (oder so) und 256mb ram


----------



## Royma_kaay (4. März 2011)

Ich denke dass du früher oder später eh "gezwungen" wirst einen eigenen PC zu besitzen(hausaufgaben, Referate,etc.). Das können deine Eltern auch nicht stoppen.


----------



## hwk (4. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wow! Die Hardware ist ja wirklich museumsreif...
> 
> Kannst du nicht irgendwie versuchen Geld zu sammeln um dir selbst einen zu kaufen?
> 
> ...


 Selbst wenn er sich auf eigene Faust einen kaufen würde, müsste er ihn soweit ich weiß zurück geben, wenn die Eltern das verlangen, aber vielleicht täusch ich mich auch^^


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

ziruam schrieb:


> ich hab genau das in meinem gehäuse drin und empfehle es jeden:
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K
> ASUS P8P67
> ...



Komisch... Das stammt aus diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ung-hilfe-tipps-und-etwas-oc.html#post2744051

Was soll das?


----------



## Z28LET (4. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Komisch... Das stammt aus diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ung-hilfe-tipps-und-etwas-oc.html#post2744051
> 
> Was soll das?


 
Wusste garnicht, dass die Ferien schon wieder angefangen haben


----------



## Poempel (4. März 2011)

ich hatte auch mit 10 meinen ersten PC (mit win95, an den rest erinner ich mich nichmehr (mein vater wollte ihn nach nem jahr aus unerfindlichen gründen auf einmal verschrotten)). später hab ich gespart und mir mit 15 meinen jetzigen pc gebaut... meine eltern ham nur bisslwas dazugegeben (und waren immernoch der meinung das ich sowas überhaupt nich gebrauchen kann)... bin jetzt 16...

spar dir einfach bissl geld zusammen... deine eltern werden bestimmt auch was dazugeben... jetzt benutzt mein vater meinen pc sogar manchmal

ach ja dazwischen hatte ich (und habe ich noch) einen alten laptop vom meiner schwester. der ist nichmal ansatzweise spieletauglich (na gut quake 3 geht xD). außerdem akku und tastatur kaputt


----------



## Schleifer (4. März 2011)

was dir vielleicht als Argument helfen könnte:
Heutzutage gibt es nur noch sehr wenige Berufe, in denen kein PC Wissen von Nöten ist. Je besser man sich mit PCs auskennt (Hardware, aber vor allem SOftware) desto besser ist es. Durch ein breits Verständnis wie PCs ticken kannst du viele, meist einfache, Probleme lösen bei denen andere Leute vor einer Wand stehen. Dieses Wissen bekommt man nicht durchs Spielen, stellt sich aber als Nebeneffekt automatisch ein wenn man am PC arbeitet. Irgendwann muss man mal ein netzwerk einrichten - und lernt dadurch wie es geht. Irgendwann geht Windows drauf, man muss es neu instrallieren und lernt so wie es geht, usw.

Ich bin jetzt 23, arbeite seit ich 12-14 Jahre alt bin (??) mit PCs und kann im Job viele alltägliche Probleme ohne Aufwand lösen die meine Kollegen nicht packen. Ich kann wenn auf der Arbeit ein Rechner kaputt geht den Fehler finden und entsprechende Teile ausbauen, was meinem Chef ne Menge Geld spart - sprich es lohnt sich gutes PC Wissen zu haben.

Und für das Argument es schadet der Entwicklung: Ich denke vieles Spielen am PC kann einen sozial abschotten. World of Warcraft ist ein gutes (aber extremes) Beispiel. Wie auch Leute vor mir geschrieben haben steht der PC aber Erfolg in Schule und Beruf nicht entgegen. Habe mein Abitur, eine Ausbildung, ein fast fertiges bachelor-Studium und werde wohl meinen Master machen

Viele Grüße an deine Eltern


----------



## Squatrat (4. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Komisch... Das stammt aus diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ung-hilfe-tipps-und-etwas-oc.html#post2744051
> 
> Was soll das?



Er wollte wohl cool sein.
Die Geschichte mit dem Übertakten ist auch ziemlich eigenartig. 

Naja ich hatte mit 14 einen schnelleren PC.


----------



## kuer (4. März 2011)

Also nicht böse sein, aber das einziege was ich dir rahten kann ist... werde älter. Genieß das Leben, den an der Rechner must du noch früh genug. Wie geschrieben, ist nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

ziruam schrieb:


> bitte helft mir. bin jetz schon 14 und immer noch ohne eigenen pc. wir haben zwar einen, aber der hat einen pentium 4 1,8 GHz und eine ATI Radeon 8500 Series. Ich möchte unbedingt auch LAN Partys mit Freunden machen nur muss ich immer absagen da ich keinen guten rechner habe. meine mutter ist auch etwas komisch in der angelegenheit. sie meint das schade mir sehr und für meiner entwicklung würde es nciht gut sein.
> Habt ihr Rat,was man machen könnte oder überzeugende Argumente??
> Hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe


 
Wie gut kennt sie sich mit Computer aus?
Wenn nicht, dann kannst du das zu deinem Vorteil nutzen.
Erklär ihr, dass du für die Schule einen guten Computer braucht, mit dem du auch mal aufwändige Grafiken bearbeiten kannst. Dann leg dir als Hobby Filmen zu (tu einfach so ), nur mit einem schnellen, neuen Computer kannst du Videofilme schnell un professionell schneiden. Du kannst dann auch ältere Aufnahmen restaurieren, bzw. das Abspielformat ändern.

Ein Computer ist heute aus dem Leben nicht mehr wegzudenken, gerade der soziale Kontakt leidet, wenn einige weiter fortgeschritten sind als andere.
Du musst ja keine 1500€ High End Kiste haben.
Versuch mit ihr zu einem Deal zu kommen. Sie finanziert dir einen neuen Computer, dafür arbeitest du etwas im Garten oder mähst den Rasen (Ferienjob, z.B.).
Das Problem bei Leuten wie deiner Mutter (nehme ich mal an), dass du mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Argumenten nicht punkten kannst, sie wird immer was daran auszusetzen haben.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (4. März 2011)

Ich bin 15 und habe mir meinen Pc(siehe Signatur) auch mit 14 gekauft...


----------



## Squatrat (4. März 2011)

Also die Geschichte ist mehr als nur skurril. 



ziruam schrieb:


> meine cpu ist schrott und der händler will sie nicht umtauschen weil ich sie vermeintlich übertaktet habe, was aber nicht stimmt





ziruam schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an ob du das als fail bezeichnest: habe mir letztens einen i5-2500 geholt für 190€ und habe gehört das man die K version übertakten kann. so hab ich den 2500 VERSCHENKT und mir für 200 den 2500K geholt. und jetz ist der schrott und da ich ihn schon übertaktet hab nimmt der verkäufer ihn nicht mehr an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Und was hättet ihr auf der Lan gezockt? Wahrscheinlich Games die nicht für das Alter gedacht wären, ok das geht mich ja eigendlich auch nix an. Notfalls kann man sich ja was gebrauchtes als PC besorgen, wenn das Taschengeld paßt


----------



## WeistDu (4. März 2011)

Ich bin 16 und habe seit ich 14 bin meinen eigenen PC und muss sagen mir hat es bestimmt nicht geschadet. 
In meiner Ausbildung zum Kfz-Mechatroniker hat mir es bis jetz sehr gut geholfen. 

Meinen Pc kenntnissen habe ich zum Teil auch meinen Ausbildungsplatz zuverdanken. (Ich wusste warum ein Pc immer abschmierte).


Aber durch PC spieln allein bekommt man aber keine Pc kenntnisse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte ist mehr als nur skurril.


Kommt der aus Schweden? Aus der Stadt wo der Saab gebaut wird? Was darf man da noch glauben, wenn man die Beiträge liest


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte ist mehr als nur skurril.


 
ich stimme dir zu, zusammenhanglos und unglaubwürdig  wieso verschenkt er denn diese 190€ bzw. was auch immer ^^ statt sich davon z.B. wenigstens ein netbook oder was gebrauchtes zu holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Eine Geschichte ist offensichtlich aus den Fingern gezogen, mal abwarten welche.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (4. März 2011)

Hm,

mein Freund steht momentan vor dem selben Problem.
Ich hab meinen PC vor 2 Jahren mit 13 gekriegt und habe mir (nachdem der andere kaputtgegangen war) jetzt einen selbst zusammengebaut.

Für die Schule könntest du aber schon selber einen PC gebrauchen, weil man Hausaufgaben ja auch immer öfter am PC machen kann.


----------



## Squatrat (4. März 2011)

hendrx schrieb:


> ich stimme dir zu, zusammenhanglos und unglaubwürdig  wieso verschenkt er denn diese 190€ bzw. was auch immer ^^ statt sich davon z.B. wenigstens ein netbook oder was gebrauchtes zu holen


 
Und warum behauptet er (siehe Softys Post mit Link auf Seite 1) einen aktuellen Rechner zu haben, und heult dann in diesem rum das er keinen PC haben dürfte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Gandalf der Weiße schrieb:


> Für die Schule könntest du aber schon selber einen PC gebrauchen, weil man Hausaufgaben ja auch immer öfter am PC machen kann.


 
Früher wurden die Hausaufgaben aber auch ohne Computer, Wikipedia und Facebook gelöst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Meinen ersten Knecht hatte ich mit Ü 30, aus mir ist auch trotzdem nix geworden


> Und warum behauptet er (siehe Softys Post mit Link auf Seite 1) einen aktuellen Rechner zu haben


Von der Regierung wegen dumm Tüch eingezogen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meinen ersten Knecht hatte ich mit Ü 30, aus mir ist auch trotzdem nix geworden



Ich hab mir meinen ersten Computer gekauft, als ich ihn gebraucht habe, also zum Ende der Schulzeit, Anfang Studium.


----------



## Leandros (4. März 2011)

Das kann noch Interessant werden. Er behauptet dauerhaft er habe einen Rechner, und nun sagt er, er darf keinen weil er 14 ist. Klingt alles nicht ganz so Plausibel.

PS: Meine ersten eigenen Computer hatte ich mit 12 .. leider war ich so dämmlich und habe mir nen Laptop gekauft.  Momentan dient er, zur Strafe, als Homeserver


----------



## Johnny05 (4. März 2011)

Meinen erster "PC" war ein C64 da war Ich auch 14 Jahre alt.Auf dem Ding haben wir auch gedadellt und alles mögliche gemacht was zu der Zeit (1984) mit der Kiste möglich war .In meiner folgenden Entwicklung nach der Schule hat mir das Wissen damals auch weitergeholfen und aus mir ist auch was geworden.Und wer in der heutigen ohne PC dasteht verpasst eine ganz wichtige Phase da praktische keine Berufssparte mehr ohne Computer arbeitet.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Komisch... Das stammt aus diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ung-hilfe-tipps-und-etwas-oc.html#post2744051
> 
> Was soll das?


 
Naja er hat einen PC, hat aber keinen PC...hahaha was für Menschen hier aus langeweile zeugs schreiben...einfach Hammer.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. März 2011)

Bis dieser Beitrag vom TE mal näher erläutert wurde, ist hier vorerst Schluss.

-CLOSED-


----------

